# Big Red Drum on unusal baits?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Has anybody ever caught a Big Red Drum on anything unusal say Sand Fleas,Bloodworms,Squid etc.I know Cut Fish,Live Baitfish,Live Shrimp,and Blue Crabs allways get them but has anybody using Sand Fleas for Sheepshead ever get one.


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Never caught red drum w/ sand fleas but I did caught a 30 lbs black drum w/ sand fleas while fishing for sheepshead.


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

I once caught a 39 inch black drum using dead shrimp fishing jetties. This was like 8 years ago way before I put a cracked crab on a hook.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

the only times ive caught redfish were on accident and they were on Bloodworms on a big hook and cut spot for bluefish. The hook was like size 4, i was just hoping for rockfish or croaker. I've caught so many rockfish on bloodworm on accident, now im just like F it. im using bloodworm on 1 hook and cut spot on the other. 

The only thing that bites on sand fleas was when i went fishing for Tautog at Indian inlet in New jersey. That place was banging.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Where is Indian inlet? I know of Indian river inlet, but that's in DE.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I've caught plenty of Slots and right many Yearling's on SandFleas, I've also caught plenty of Slots on Bloodworms - they love SandFleas and Bloodworms, people just throw over em 99% of the time, I've seen times when I couldn't catch a Sea Mullet cause the slot Drum wouldn't leave me alone - you can't keep but one Slot Drum here in NC, River


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I was fishing mullet body section and had a smoking run

After twenty minutes of give and take with a large Drum off of Avon pier, just outside of the light I could see the whitish flash of a Drum wallowing on the surface

Licking my lips I was ready to get on the Avon Board, the Avon punk crowd had been hit less that night

A couple minutes later the line went kinda slack????

I sheepishly reeled in a 14 inch Citation size Sea Mullet, neatly hooked through the lower lip with a 9/0

Sea Mullets body had been mangled beyond repair by the Drum's crushers

The Rodanthe Pier Drum record was taken on a Live Skate

Sea Mullet cast better than the Skates so that it what I would recommend, hard to keep a Skate from Helicoptering

Potato Man caught a 50"er or abouts using a live Spiney Dogfish, so they work too...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

What's your definition of "big"? Have seen a decent # of over-slot pups in the low to mid 30"s hooked up while sheepshead fishing on the pier with a big sand flea under the pier in shallow water on Topsail. You put a sand flea on the bottom in shallow water and you will catch 'em


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

got one at 43lbs on a mirror lure fishing for specks in the surf one early dec. morning back in 78. I was using a 7' one piece rod rated at med. action with fast tip with a abu cardinal 4 reel with 10 lb ande.Long fight. one of those you don't forget.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Both my big drum last year were caught on sandfleas fathers day weekend. Caught them in a bowl no more than 3 feet deep about 20 yards wide in between 2 little points......

My first big drum hit a piece of peeled shrmip no bigger than a thumbnail. Caught him on a sea striker green bead bottom rig and a #2 eagle claw hook. If I had to list the strangest I would say a baby flounder that hit one of my rigs on the way in produced a nice drum after I cast him back out.

I went out with Norman Miller several years ago and we happened on a school of big drum chasing a school of flounder and that stuck with me.......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well,you said "unusual baits",so... This is my son off Rodanthe Pier a few years back with the biggest drum he's ever caught.. 









He originally baited with a frozen mullet head.. The mullethead was then eaten by a baby smooth dogfish.. Then this guy slurped him down...


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's crazy...so was the red hooked or just had the dogfish in his belly?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

arich_5 said:


> That's crazy...so was the red hooked or just had the dogfish in his belly?



After we netted him,Tater went to take out hook.. He put tension on the leader and dogfish popped out.. I feel like fish had the doggie lodged back behind his crushers,and after he hit the deck it came out..


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

So technically he was live baiting?!? 
I ran out of cut bait in 2000 one night so I popped open a clam that was on the beach and pulled the strip out put it on the hook and ended up with a beautiful drum about 45 seconds later.


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

What is the best time of day to catch red drum in the surf?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

What is the best time of day to catch red drum in the surf? 

First half hour of Daylight and the last half hour of Dusk


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. Will they bite all night on a full moon?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

ChasinTails27 said:


> Thanks. Will they bite all night on a full moon?


They will bite at night on ANY moon....
The best bites might be at dawn and dusk, but the guys who put up the biggest numbers fish all night..Or at least the best part of the tide at night.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Garboman said:


> What is the best time of day to catch red drum in the surf?
> 
> First half hour of Daylight and the last half hour of Dusk


Right On!

If you can catch a rising tide during these times, you're in fish Heaven. JMHO C2


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...we have had 30-40 lb reds grab live baits on King rigs here at Topsail....not a lot but enough to know they will....I have personally had puppy drum (7-8 lb) hit king rigs......wind em up with trebles hanging everywhere......The last 20 lb striper I saw off a pier hit a live blue in april and a wad of trebles.......


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lickinfrogs said:


> Where is Indian inlet? I know of Indian river inlet, but that's in DE.


yea my bad... im sure its indian river inlet. i've only been there twice and i wasn't the driver. So i had no idea. It probably was in DE, i mean new jersey is up there too... all i knew was that its an up there state. 

It looks like a big gushing torrent of water. If u jumped in, i think you would die in 3 seconds. 1 side is unfishable but the side we fished on, was like a long long sidewalk all the way down to the ocean, and it was lined up with rocks. At the end where it gets to the ocean, theres a big jetty i guess you would call it. Only guys who go balls deep in gear go there. Overalls and all. And like half way there is a bridge that goes ontop. Than it just turn into a big lake looken thing and all i remeber was a crap ton of boats. 

Man... that water... idk how deep... but its like... its like somebody took extra large cake batter mixers and decided to make a lot of muffins. yea, the Electric ones, on the HIGH setting. 

U toss it straight, and your rig ends up 20 feet to your right. Like dafuq? A 6 inch spotfish would feel like 10 lbs in that inlet.

everybody seemed to be fishing for tautog in that inlet. Bluefish was for the children or something. sheesh. And rockfish out the wazoo. Yea come down to VA and fish at point lookout. You'd shoot yourself after 2 hrs compared to Delaware fishing. 24 inch rockfish was a joke in delaware. "HEY JOE THAT FISH IS HUGE! ohh bob now your just being silly. toss toss. Oh look bob you got a fish. Ahhh another schoolie ( 28 inches ) toss toss. I wonder when the big ones will get here."


----------

